# Matti on sat maybe sun 7-6-13 anybody want to go



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Going down to matti sat may wade or drift surf or bay anybody want to go share exspenses 832-274-1798 capt sharky cost 75.00 -100.00


----------



## kelkins05 (May 22, 2013)

Good morning Capt! My name is Keith and if you ever need some one to tag along and help with the fuel give me a call. I am without boat but plan on getting another one mid year next year! I live in the Seabrook so can be wherever you need to meet so let me know! 

Thanks
Keith Elkins
2818813928


----------

